

Monitoring Distributed System Health with Ruby, Splunk, and Honeybadger - jeffthespasm
http://techblog.trunkclub.com/2015/08/21/health-monitoring-with-splunk.html

======
zer00eyz
Splunk is an amazing tool.

The amount of data I can jam into logs can give massive, real time insight
into everything. When engineers start logging performance information as well
as conversion info, you can see the impact that an underperforming system has
on user behavior. If you can prove that performance matters, or that your
missing a critical threshold with it, the arguments between fixes and features
tend to solve themselves.

